
Mailaza.com – Inspect SMTP - vad_n__
https://mailaza.com
======
bradknowles
You’re not inspecting the SMTP protocol itself. You’d have to sniff the
network traffic between the two points in question.

This is an ephemeral catch-all mailbox that lets you inspect all the headers
on mail messages that are received, and once you leave the page, those
messages are gone.

Not really sure how useful that is for debugging mail messages. In the 30 plus
years I’ve been doing mail servers and debugging mail problems, I’ve always
wanted to keep examples of problem messages so that I can refer to them later.

~~~
vad_n__
Thank you for the feedback!

I consider adding this feature.

------
pabletec
Great tool!

~~~
vad_n__
Thank you!

